# Best Glue for Cocobolo?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

A friend and I made a trip up to Diamond Tropical Hardwoods in Sellersville PA earlier this week, and I brought home several very nice Cocobolo bowl blanks among other items. Wishing to use as much of this beautiful wood as possible in projects, I'll be attaching sacrificial hardwood glue blocks to the bottoms before turning.

Knowing Cocobolo to be somewhat oily, does anyone have suggestions for the best kind of application? All suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Soak or wipe down the gluing surfaces in acetone to get
the oils off. After that most wood glues should work
and whatever you have on hand is worth trying.

I've glued rosewood with PVA glue and with hide glue.

Watch out for that cocobolo dust. I think I'm allergic
to the stuff because just a little sanding on some 
gave me hives.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Loren. That makes good sense.

Like most of us, I have accumulated a wide variety of wood glues over time, hide glue being among them and is also one of my standbys. I'll use the acetone first as you suggest.

I know some folks are allergic to different wood dusts. I bought a nice spindle sander a year or so ago from a fellow who had recently retired and was planning to go full tilt into woodworking only to find out that he was allergic to many kinds of sawdust. I am fortunate to not have those issues.

Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

The best cocobolo glue is called epoxy


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't work with cocobolo or other rosewoods as I have become highly allergic to them. With any wood the sooner you glue it up after cutting, joining, or planing the surface the stronger the joint will be. With oily woods you should glue up ASAP, but 1st wipe the surfaces to be glued with acetone.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Never say never Ronaldo.
Use Lanco CA-1500. Wait 48 hours.


----------

